# Biker im Kreis Pinneberg gesucht...



## fantastixx (5. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen, gibts hier MTBer aus Pinneberg und Umgebung?
Bin noch Anfänger und suche gleichgesinnte, die Spaß an gemeinsamen Touren (z.B. Richtung Wedel, Klövensteen usw.) haben. 

Ist halt leider nicht soo regelmäßig möglich Richtung südl. Hamburg zu kommen (Harburger Berge o.ä.), deshalb wollte ich mal schauen, was man vor der Haustür so anfangen kann  wer kennst sich aus und nimmt mich mal mit? 

Grüssle


----------



## fantastixx (12. Juni 2013)

niemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (15. Juni 2013)

Moin,
Ich komme aus Rissen und würde dich auch mal mitnehmen !!!
Ansónsten treffe ich mich gelegentlich mit einem Kumpel in Buxtehude und mache dort die Gegend unsicher. Dort könnte man auch zusammen losfahren...


----------



## rhnordpool (16. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

Wenn Wedel und Klövensteen Deine Ziele sind (Klövensteen ist ja mehr was für Tourenfahrer/Crossfahrer als MTBler), dann schau doch mal folgende Website an (Genau so eingeben ohne www. etc) *52319903.fn.freenet-hosting.de.
*Das sind die Radsportfreunde Pinneberg. Unter Forum -> Training/Treff findest Du Möglichkeiten, mitzufahren. Das ist kein richtiger Verein, sondern eine Truppe interessierter RR-Fahrer/innen, unter denen einige auch Cross und MTB fahren. Der eine oder andere MTBler scheint auch dabei zu sein. Und Neue sind willkommen (ich gehöre nicht dazu , habe aber mal ein bißchen deren foren verfolgt, weil ich auch mal nach Gleichgesinnten schauen wollte).

Wenns mehr berglastig sein soll, dann die Elbhänge zwischen Rissen und Blankenese, Falkenstein und Kiesgrube Rissen (Kinderspielplatz). Da gibts einige Routen. Das Gebiet ist auch nicht wirklich schwer. Mit Deinem Hardtail und ein bißchen Kondition fährst Du da bald auch die wenigen vertrackten Stellen (wenn man sie denn kennt.). Und ein bißchen schieben geht immer.

Ich komme selber aus Schenefeld (Teile des Klövensteen sind bei meinen Touren in der Regel auch dabei) und wenn Dir mein Profil paßt, meld dich mal. Nächste Möglichkeit wahrscheinlich am kommenden Wochenende (Rad gerade in Reparatur). Näheres zu mir: Schau mal unter der Rubrik: "Stell Dich vor" hier im Forum, Überschrift "Hamburger Elbhangbiker".

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## fantastixx (24. Juni 2013)

Hi ihr beiden, 

das klingt doch schonmal gut... naja Klövensteen nur, weil es besser ist als Straße  und halt fast vor der Haustür liegt... ansonsten gerne auch etwas ruppiger 
Crossstrecke in Wedel hab ich auchmal ausprobiert... aber naja recht kurz fand ich.

Ansonsten hab ich halt keinen Plan, wo man noch gut fahren kann.


----------



## rhnordpool (25. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

na das klingt ja nicht schlecht. Dann laß uns mal versuchen, Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen.

Bei Selbständigen (bin auch einer) ist ja meist das Thema "wann" und "wo" das größte Problem. 

Hier mal so meine aktuellen Möglichkeiten zum "Wann": Ich kann diese Woche vermutlich Freitag so ab 15:00 und/oder Samstag so ab 14:00 (zur Not auch schon mal Sonntag früh so ab 9:00). 

Zum "Wo": Ein guter Treffpunkt wäre z.B. die Pony Waldschänke im Klövensteen - falls Du mit dem Rad "anreist". 
Fahrzeit "im Gelände" so ca. 1,5-2,0 Std. An- und Abreise kommen noch dazu. Höhenmeter nach Lust und Laune (kann man variabel gestalten). Ebenso Asphaltanteil.

Gib doch mal Bescheid, ob Dir einer der Terminvorschläge paßt, dann kann ichs versuchen konkret einzuplanen. Wetter wird wohl leicht feucht sein, aber die Strecken sind meist unter Bäumen und ziemlich trocken.
Zwecks kurzfristiger Absprache schlage ich aber vor, die Handynummern auszutauschen. Ich schick Dir meine per PN separat.

Das oben Gesagte gilt auch gern für Gonzo, falls er ab und an auch lieber mal in der Gruppe fährt. Würde selber auch gern mal Touren in den Harburger Bergen kennenlernen (mich hält bisher immer nur die umständliche Anfahrt dahin ab, setz mich halt lieber an der Haustür schon aufs Bike).

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## rhnordpool (26. Juni 2013)

So,

bin gerade von einer schönen Abendrunde zurück - inkl. ungeplantem Abstieg seitlich am Lenker vorbei mit Rolle rückwärts bergab (nix passiert obwohl ich nicht alkoholisiert war. Nur ne Quetschung. Aber das war die Banane im Rucksack.). Also auf jeden Fall bestens vorbereitet, um auch für solche Fälle interessierten Anfängern aus Pinneberg den einen oder anderen Tip zu geben 

Schönen Abend
Rainer


----------



## Olli Pe (26. Juni 2013)

Moin Moin!

...da guckt man mal einige Zeit nicht durch das ganze Forum und schon kriegt man nichts mit, was so direkt vor der Haustür passiert 
Ich bin selbst auf der Suche nach Bikern in unserem "Hood" Klövensteen/Rissen/Blankenese. Und das schon lange 

Daher würde ich auch gern mal mit euch ´ne Runde in unserem Revier drehen und auch gucken, welche Trails ich nach über 20 Jahren doch noch nicht kenne. Trailtausch somit herzlich willkommen!

Das Wetter macht es aber wohl etwas schwierig, ´nen verläßlichen Termin zu finden, oder?

Gruß
Olli


----------



## rhnordpool (27. Juni 2013)

Noch´n Pinneberger 

So langsam tauchen die "Lonesome Riders" in Hamburgs wildem Westen aus der Versenkung auf. Fahre auch schon seit gut 20 jahren dort und hab nie mehr als 1-2 Biker gesehen, wenn überhaupt einen. 

Eigentlich ist das ja Fantastixx Thread, aber es scheint, daß ich am meisten Zeit habe und ich denke, es macht ihr nichts aus, wenn ich mal antworte.

Aktuell sind wir soweit, daß Gonzo und ich eine erste "Kennenlern"-Tour an diesem Samstag angehen wollen. Treffen um 13:30, Pony Waldschänke im Klövensteen. 
War bei mir bisher noch etwas wackelig, ist aber inzwischen klar (hoffe, daß Gonzo mitliest). 
Auf Antwort von Fantastixx warte ich noch.
Also wenn´s bei Dir paßt, dann am Samstag.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (27. Juni 2013)

Die Gruppe füllt sich...
Das ist doch mal was, ich dachte immer die ganze Biker wohnen im Ruhrgebiet und im Süden !!!
Bin mal gespannt......Dann heißt es "gekonnt stürzen mit Rainer"

Ach so, ich drehe morgen früh ne "Kennenlern"-Tour mit Fantastixx...werde das mal mit Samstag ansprechen (falls nicht mitgelesen wird)


----------



## rhnordpool (27. Juni 2013)

@Gonzo
Danke für Bescheid.

@alle.
Es wird langsam Brombeer- und Brennesselzeit. 
Die "alten" Hasen werdens wissen, aber sicherheitshalber: Ersatzschlauch und/oder Flickzeug mitnehmen. 
Und für ganz Empfindliche: Beinlinge und lange Handschuhe. 
Gibt ein paar Stellen, an denen es langsam "eng" wird.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (27. Juni 2013)

Ersatzschlauch, Flickzeug und Kabelbinder sind ständige Begleiter.


----------



## rhnordpool (27. Juni 2013)

Dachte ich mir. Aber vielleicht wars ein guter Tip für Fantastixx.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (28. Juni 2013)

Moin,
bin gerade von einer schönen Tour mit Fantastixx zurück...  Haben das ganz gut mit dem Wetter abgepasst, denn jetzt fängt der Regen an.
Aber  auch sonst war es ein sehr schönes fahren....außer vielleicht das  kleine Schlammloch bei dem ich mich ein wenig verschätzt habe


----------



## fantastixx (28. Juni 2013)

Ich sollte doch öfter hier rein schauen 
Ja toll, wenn wir ein paar mehr werden ist doch super!

  @ Reiner beim RSF Pinneberg sind leider nur Rennradfahrer vertreten, die dann in den Wintermonaten aufs MTB oder Crosser umsatteln, hatte dort schon angefragt 

Samstag kann ich leider nicht da ist doch Schlaaaaagermove  aber euch wünsch ich schonmal viel Spaß auf der Tour und bin nächstes mal gerne dabei.

Die Schnuppertour mit Gonzo war trotz Schlammloch klasse lach


----------



## rhnordpool (28. Juni 2013)

Na das klingt ja gut. @fantastixx. Dann viel Spass beim Schlagermove. Und vielleicht beim nächsten Mal. @Gonzo + @Olli Pe
Bei mir bleibts bei morgen 13:30 an der Pony Waldschänke.
Würde mich aber kurz über Euer Feedback freuen, wie´s bei Euch aussieht, da meine übliche Route nicht an der Waldschänke vorbeiführt.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (28. Juni 2013)

Morgen der Termin steht.... Ich werde da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (28. Juni 2013)

Prima,

und wenn wir dann schon naß werden, zeigst Du mir auch "Dein" Schlammloch?

Bis morgen.
Rainer


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (28. Juni 2013)

Bestimmt, aber du fährst vor


----------



## Olli Pe (28. Juni 2013)

`n abend!

...ist die ganze Gegend nicht gerade ein einziges Schlammloch?

Ich will morgen auch dabei sein! Hoffentlich bleibt´s morgen früh endlich einmal trocken, so dass es bis zum Mittag fahrbar ist.
...ich bin halt ein wenig Wetterfühlig 

Sollte ich nicht dabei sein können (auch wg. nötiger Kinderbetreuung), werde ich Rainer kontaktieren.

Ich hoffe, so ist´s ok für euch.

Rocken wir´s morgen!

Gruß
Olli


----------



## rhnordpool (29. Juni 2013)

Die meisten Strecken, die ich so fahre, haben Sandböden oder sind sogar laubbedeckt und dazu "unter Dach". Da habe ich bisher wenig Probleme gehabt - es sei denn, es schüttet gerade richtig.

Nur die Strecke von Waldenau durch den Klövensteen beim Reitstall und danach parallel zum Asphaltweg ist gern mal richtig und dann auch länger schlammig.

Also, wenns einigermaßen trocken bleibt bis Mittag, sollten wir keinen großen Streß haben. Im Gegenteil: wahrscheinlich auch wenige Spaziergänge am Elbhang. 

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## fantastixx (30. Juni 2013)

wie war eure Tour?


----------



## rhnordpool (1. Juli 2013)

Nach einer etwas längeren Erholungsphase als üblich  hier der zugesagte Kurzbericht als Protokollführer unseres neugebildeten Beinahevereins (aktuell 3 Mitglieder) zur gemeinsamen Gestaltung des Samstagnachmittags.

Das Ergebnis vorneweg: Olli, Felix und mir paßt Samstag 13:30 an der Pony Wladschänke als Fixpunkt für zukünftige Trips, so daß wir diesen Termin vorläufig mal festhalten wollen und gern noch den einen oder anderen Interessenten für Samstagstouren dazugewinnen wollen, ohne in komplizierte Terminabsprachen zu geraten. Individuelle Absprachen während der woche gern zusätzlich. Mal sehen, ob sich daraus was stabiles entwickelt.

Heißt also: Obwohl bei nassem Wetter gestartet, hat´s wohl insgesamt allen Spass gemacht. Olli hatte einige mir unbekannte Strecken drauf und hätte die Tour sicher auch in der halben Zeit geschafft. Wir haben es aber immer wieder durch geschickte Fragen zur Wegwahl geschafft, einige Pausen einzubauen . Überrascht hat mich, daß man einige Trails nicht nur runter sondern auch hoch fahren kann - zumindestens einer von uns. 
Wegen Zeitknappheit sind wir fast aussschliesslich auf Waldwegen / Trails gefahren und haben die Tour dann bei Sonne und ca. 400 hm beendet. 
Also von mir aus gerne wieder. 
Und vielleicht kriegen wir ja mit der Zeit genügend Biker zusammen, daß wir Bedarf und wegen unterschiedlicher Leistungslevels in zwei Gruppen (mit 2-4 Leuten max.) fahren könnten. Dann bleibts auch für die Spaziergänger an sonnigen Samstagen entspannt.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## fantastixx (1. Juli 2013)

wie lange wart ihr denn unterwegs?

klingt ja gut soweit, gern reihe ich mich mal mit ein  wobei je nach Länge der Tour bei mir Samstags regelmäßig um die Zeit nicht möglich sein wird, da ich Samstags nachmittags ehrenamtlich im Tierheim arbeite 

Olli scheint mir hier der MTB-Crack zu sein ja?  Dann muss ich wohl erstemal an meiner Kondition arbeiten


----------



## rhnordpool (1. Juli 2013)

Hab nicht so genau auf die uhr geschaut.
Aber: Es ging definitiv nicht um Leistung oder ne bestimmte Strecke oder ne bestimmte Zeit zu fahren. Und daß wir alle versuchen wollen, einen festen Termin als Fixpunkt hinzukriegen, zeigt doch, daß es in erster Linie darum geht, nicht immer nur allein zu fahren (kann man ja immer noch zusätzlich machen). 
Und die möglichen Strecken liegen so, daß an vielen Stellen Abkneifen möglich ist, wenns mal zeitlich eng wird. 
Aber Flickzeug und Ersatzschlauch solltest Du schon dabei haben. Das kann viel Zeit kosten, wenn nicht . 
Und tagsüber geht ja auch manches, sowohl bei Felix als auch bei mir - einfach melden.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## fantastixx (1. Juli 2013)

War heute in Wedel... die Strecke hat man dank der weitläufigen Straßensperrung fast für sich allein, wollte auf dem Rückweg die Umleitung über Holm nehmen, hab dann aber doch gekniffen als das Hinweisschild "Richtung Pinneberg" einfach nicht kommen wollte


----------



## rhnordpool (3. Juli 2013)

In Anbetracht des angesagten Dauerregens für heute bin ich gestern noch los. Wegen Zeitdruck aber nur skaten im Klövensteen.
Und wenn ich jetzt so aus dem Fenster sehe, staune ich schon. Kaufen die bei der ARD jetzt die Wetterprognosen beim Discounter? So nach dem Motto: Sizilien im Sonderangebot!

Wenns bis 16:00 Uhr heute trocken bleibt, könnte es mich schon jucken, ne Tour zu fahren. Bin mal gespannt, ob´s stabil bleibt. In der Eifel schüttet es ordentlich.

Samstag 13:30 Pony Waldschänke kann ich erst am Freitag entscheiden. Kann sein, daß ich mit der Holden Richtung Warnemünde fahre.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli Pe (3. Juli 2013)

Hi ihr,

ich fands echt nett die Runde mit euch zu drehen. Ich brauch nicht jedes Mal die schnelle Runde "mit Druck". So fand ich es gut ein bißchen zu biken und auch zu schnacken. Es geht beim Biken doch auch um den Spaß, oder? Habe mich eh gewundert, dass wir bei dem Wetter am letzten Samstag nicht wie der Erdferkel aussahen. Ein Besen für mich und mein Rad haben gereicht ;-)
Ich und Crack auf Bike? hmmm... wär ich ja gern, aber das wär´ mir zu anstrengend )
...20 Jahre im Wald Wildschweine und Trails suchen müssen ja auch was gebracht haben ;-)))
Zu diesem Samstag kann ich auch noch nichts sagen - muss endlich mal meinen Bagger-Fahren-Gutschein von Weihnachten einlösen )
Aber bald wär´ ich gern wieder bei ner Runde von euch dabei! ...ein paar Trails kenn ich auch noch.

Gruß
Olli


----------



## fantastixx (4. Juli 2013)

Dienstag war ich das erste mal in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs... echt schön und gerade mal 30 Min. von mir entfernt... naja gut, WENN der Elbtunnel frei ist 

Samstag kann ich leider nicht, da ist nochmal Derby-Meeting angesagt 
Sonntag gehts zum MTB-Fahrtechniktraining in die HaBe  da freue ich mich schon drauf


----------



## NattyJan (4. Juli 2013)

fantastixx schrieb:


> Dienstag war ich das erste mal in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs... echt schön und gerade mal 30 Min. von mir entfernt... naja gut, WENN der Elbtunnel frei ist
> 
> Samstag kann ich leider nicht, da ist nochmal Derby-Meeting angesagt
> Sonntag gehts zum MTB-Fahrtechniktraining in die HaBe  da freue ich mich schon drauf



Wer macht denn das Fahrtechniktraining? Oder ist das in Eigenregie?


----------



## rhnordpool (4. Juli 2013)

fantastixx schrieb:


> Dienstag war ich das erste mal in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs... echt schön und gerade mal 30 Min. von mir entfernt... naja gut, WENN der Elbtunnel frei ist
> 
> Samstag kann ich leider nicht, da ist nochmal Derby-Meeting angesagt
> Sonntag gehts zum MTB-Fahrtechniktraining in die HaBe  da freue ich mich schon drauf



Na dann kannst Du ja demnächst Felix und mir den Bunnyhop beibringen Viel Spaß


----------



## fantastixx (6. Juli 2013)

NattyJan schrieb:


> Wer macht denn das Fahrtechniktraining? Oder ist das in Eigenregie?


 

Das ist von der D.I.M.B organisiert
http://forum.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/viewtopic.php?t=6941



Jaaaa ääähm Bunny-Hopp   schaun wir mal...


----------



## rhnordpool (6. Juli 2013)

Samstagtour 13:30 (heute): 
Kann leider nicht und wollte sicherheitshalber absagen.

Als Ausgleich war ich gestern mit Felix und seinem Kumpel Björn unterwegs. Auch Olli´s Spezialanstieg gefahren (allerdings runter ). Muß sagen, die letzten Touren mit teilweise neuen Strecken und anderen Routenführungen machen das Revier wieder spannend für mich. Gibt noch ne Menge bisher nicht gefahrener Varianten. Und das nach mehr als 20 Jahren in diesem Gebiet.

@ Björn (falls er mitliest): Hut ab, wie Du als Neuling die Abfahrten gemeistert hast.

Allen ein schönes Wochenende.
Rainer


----------



## fantastixx (10. Juli 2013)

Hat jemand morgen (Donnerstag) Vormittag Lust und Zeit für ne Tour?


----------



## rhnordpool (12. Juli 2013)

@fantastixx, sorry, bin erst gestern Nachmittag aus dem Chiemgau zurück und hatte dort unten mit technischen Problemen zu kämpfen - erst Internetzugang und dann Vorderradbremse. Letzteres konnte man beheben.

Wie gings mit Deinem Fahrtechniktraining? Überlebt hast Du´s ja offensichtlich.

Kann sein, daß ich´s am Wochenende schaffe, wieder zu fahren. Und wenn dann wahrscheinlich Samstagnachmittag. Gebe noch kurzfristig hier im Forum Bescheid.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## fantastixx (13. Juli 2013)

@rhnordpool: kein Problem 
morgen bin ich in den HaBe unterwegs und Sonntag ist arbeiten angesagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (13. Juli 2013)

Ich werde meine Vorderradbremse heute Nachmittag mal wieder am Falkensteiner Ufer testen.
Falls noch jemand mitfahren will, bitte per SMS oder Anruf bis spätestens 13:00 Uhr melden (0173 6148700), damit ein geeingneter Treffpunkt ausgemacht werden kann. @fantastixx: Viel Spaß im Süden heute.
Rainer


----------



## Buxtehuder (13. Juli 2013)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Samstagtour 13:30 (heute):
> Kann leider nicht und wollte sicherheitshalber absagen.
> 
> Als Ausgleich war ich gestern mit Felix und seinem Kumpel Björn unterwegs. Auch Olli´s Spezialanstieg gefahren (allerdings runter ). Muß sagen, die letzten Touren mit teilweise neuen Strecken und anderen Routenführungen machen das Revier wieder spannend für mich. Gibt noch ne Menge bisher nicht gefahrener Varianten. Und das nach mehr als 20 Jahren in diesem Gebiet.
> ...



Hier liest er   Vielen Dank ! 

Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht, würde mich gerne wieder anschließen wenn ich darf.

Gruß, Björn


----------



## Olli Pe (17. Juli 2013)

Als ich am w.e. am Nachmittag ´ne Runde in "unserem Hood" Rissen und Umgebung gedreht habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass es total doof ist, mit mehreren bei gutem Wetter nachmittags über die gut besuchten Elbhänge zu zirkeln.
Das war vielleicht voll mit Fussläufern und Hunden... Spaß ist anders. Vor allem würde unser Image darunter leiden, wenn wir im Haufen da auftauchen.

Wäre eine spätere Zeit am Samstag nicht ggf. entspannter im Wald?  
Wäre zwar blöd für mich, weil das mit der Kinderbetreuung etwas haken würde... Ich dachte nur an das entspanntere biken ohne diese Störefriede der Gattung "Hund und Mensch" ;-)

Zwischendurch war ich dann auch mal wieder in den HaBe - da geht was ;-) Weniger Hunde-Pups, dafür mehr Pferde-Kugeln...

Gruß
Olli


----------



## rhnordpool (18. Juli 2013)

Ist mir noch gaaaa nich aufgefallen, wenn ich bei Regenwetter unterwegs war. 
Spass beiseite. Du hast Recht - gerade jetzt in der Tourismussaison.
Bei schönem Wetter ists aber um 16:00 Uhr auch noch ziemich voll.
Aber probieren könnten wirs mal später.
Generell ist ja unser Revier eher was für die Abendrunde (so ab 16:00 Uhr kann ich abkneifen) oder Morgenrunde (so ab 7:00 Abfahrt von zuhause) und vielleicht dann auch eher während der Woche.
Bei mir ginge es tendenziell morgens und abends häufig am Mo oder FR. Manchmal auch an anderen Tagen (wenn ich nicht beruflich auf Achse bin).
Und samstags dann eher den Tagestrip in anderen Revieren oder dann im Herbst wieder, wenns ruhiger wird.
Wie sieht´s denn da bei Dir so aus mit Zeiten während der Woche?
Gruß
Rainer
PS. Versuche immer noch eine alternative Streckenführung am Waseberg für Deine Trail-Rampe zu finden. Mehrere Alternativen probiert aber keine gefunden, die ohne Schieben funktioniert - obwohl meine Kondition langsam besser wird.


----------



## rhnordpool (18. Juli 2013)

Ach ja,

heute (Donnerstag) könnte ich auch so ab 17:00 an beliebigem Treffpunkt (Pony Waldschänke, Rissener Kiesgrube, o.ä).
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## rhnordpool (19. Juli 2013)

Letzten Samstag hatte ich angekündigt gegen 13;30 zu fahren. Dann wurde es doch erst 16:00.
Für diesen Samstag ist ähnliches angesagt. Fahren möchte ich, später am Nachmittag kein Problem.
Wer Interesse hat mitzufahren, gern SMS an 0173 6148700 mit Wunschzeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (19. Juli 2013)

Moin,  
So frisch erholt aus dem Urlaub zurück...  An diesen Samstag kann ich leider nicht, aber vielleicht nächsten.
Euch aber viel Spaß ;-)


----------



## rhnordpool (19. Juli 2013)

@Gonzo: Ist vorgemerkt.
Schau(t) mal im Forum bei "Stell Dich vor" rein, Thread "Moin @all".
Schönes Wochenende
Rainer


----------



## fantastixx (22. Juli 2013)

Ist heute noch jemand unterwegs?


----------



## rhnordpool (23. Juli 2013)

Ich war gestern unterwegs - schöne Runde bei Nußdorf am Inn.
Wahnsinnswetter, steile Anstiege (leider), aber viele Almen zum Auftanken.

Bin Donnerstag wieder zuhause. Und dann wird es wohlwieder die Samstagsrunde.

Wegen Uhrzeit bin ich flexibel und warte auf Euer Feedback.
War die letzten beiden Samstage so gegen 16:00 los. War ok bzgl. der "Wanderer". Aber13:30 ist für mich auch ok (nur der Strandweg in Blankenese ist echter Stress).
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## rhnordpool (26. Juli 2013)

Na, hier im Fred scheint das Wetter ja zu Totallethargie zu führen.
Wie sieht es denn aus mit diesem Samstag?
Ich hab Lust auf eine Runde (außerdem muß ich in meinem Alter was tun, um die Form zu halten).
Und ich kann mir aussuchen, ob ich um 13:30 an der Waldschänke bin (soooo heiß ists im Wald ja nun auch nicht und mit Wanderermassen zur Mittagszeit rechne ich auch nicht) oder aber erst so gegen 16:00 losfahre (Alles dazwischen geht natürlich auch).
Bei Interesse, Feedback erbeten bis Samstag 12:00 hier im Fred oder PN. 
Und im Übrigen allen ein schönes Wochenende - wo und wie auch immer.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (26. Juli 2013)

So jetzt aber schnell antworten....

Ich kann am Samstag leider nicht, wie wäre es mit Sonntag, da habe ich mich schon mit Björn verabredet...
Wäre natürlich ganz gut wenn wir wieder eine Guide hätten


----------



## rhnordpool (26. Juli 2013)

@Gonzo
Sonntag weiß ich immer erst sehr kurzfristig, da das so gewöhnlich der Ausflugstag mit der Holden ist. Ihr fahrt ja sowieso. Dann gib doch mal Bescheid, wann ihr los wollt. Dann kann ich mal schauen, ob´s geht und per handy/SMS am Samstagabend oder Sonntagfrüh noch Bescheid geben.


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (26. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte am Sonntag so gegen 11 geplant! Gebe dir aber nochmal bescheid wenn ich mich mit Björn abgestimmt habe....


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (27. Juli 2013)

Nochmal ein Update:
Wir werden wohl in HaBe unterwegs sein.
Ich hätte noch Platz am Fahrradträger


----------



## rhnordpool (27. Juli 2013)

HABE juckt sehr, wollte ich immer mal hin aber habs noch nie geschafft. Ist halt alles in allem ein Tagestrip. Krieg ich morgen leider nicht hin.
Wünsche Euch viel Spass. 
Und vielleicht klappts dann bei mir mal, wenn das Wetter schlechter oder kälter ist und Sonntagsausflüge mit Weiblein eher unwahrscheinlich sind.
Wenn ihr sowas mal an einem Montag oder Mittwoch plant und ich selber nicht unterwegs bin, komm ich gern mal mit.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fantastixx (28. Juli 2013)

so weit sind die HaBe gar nicht... sofern der Elbtunnel frei ist, ist man in 30 Min. da... hab mich anfangs auch immer abschrecken lassen


----------



## rhnordpool (28. Juli 2013)

@fantastixx
Hast im Prinzip schon Recht. Aber wenn man von zuhause gleich mit dem Rad losfahren kann, sind 15 Minuten Rad verstauen + 30 Minuten fahren (x 2 für den Rückweg) auch leicht mal 1 1/2 Stunden mehr und die Hausrunde dauert dann nicht 2 1/2 sondern 4 Stunden. Wenn Du dann noch um 11:00 startest, ist der Tag gegessen (und die Holde sitzt zuhause und ist sauer). Früh um 8:00 los wär schon eine andere Sache.
Ist beim Skaten ähnlich. Wedeler Deich ist schön, aber Klövensteen geht von zuhause aus - ohne Auto. Mann ist halt verwöhnt .


----------



## rhnordpool (31. Juli 2013)

Moin.
wollte mal vorsichtig nachfragen, wie die Interessenslage fürs Wochenende ist. Freitag vormittags und Samstag 13:30 oder später  (eventuell auch Sonntag vormittags) sind bei mir möglich. Vormittags heißt so: 8:30 - 11:00. 

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (31. Juli 2013)

Freitag und Sonntag geht leider nicht. Den Samstag muss ich nochmal abklären.
Nächste Woche habe ich Nachtschicht, da könnte ich auch unter der Woche... Werde auch mal Björn fragen. Wie sieht es bei euch aus ????


----------



## Buxtehuder (31. Juli 2013)

Ich habe ab nächste Woche Urlaub, allerdings einiges auf dem Zettel. Aber die eine oder andere Tour sollte drin sein.


----------



## rhnordpool (31. Juli 2013)

Nächste Woche ist meinerseits Homeoffice geplant, also Mo, Mi sollte immer gehen. andere Tage eventuell auch. Mach(t) gerne mal Vorschläge. Vielleicht geht ja sogar HaBe falls ihrs auf einen Vormittag so ab 9:00 (vor Ort) legen könntet.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (31. Juli 2013)

Also bei mir nächste Woche meistens erst gegen 13:00 Uhr, da ich erst um 05:00 Uhr zu Hause bin.


----------



## fantastixx (1. August 2013)

muss ich nachher mal meinen Kalender befragen


----------



## rhnordpool (1. August 2013)

@alle
Ich werde nächste Woche sicherlich 1x, vielleicht 2x fahren. Schlagt gerne konkrete Tage/Uhrzeiten vor. Wenns im HaWe (Hamburger Westen) sein soll, geht vieles bei mir.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (6. August 2013)

Stille im Thread heißt nicht, daß nichts läuft. Im Gegenteil, die Kommunikation hat sich etwas Richtung PN verlagert. Also Bitte an alle: Wer Interesse an gemeinsamen Touren hat, bitte gern eigene Terminvorschläge posten und nicht darauf warten, daß alle Verabredungen zu 100% im Thread zu finden sind.

Konkret: Nächster Termin (sommerliche Geniesser- und Anfängerrunde) -  am Freitag 8.8. um 14:30. 
Treffpunkt: Der Parkplatz in der Rissener Kiesgrube (Einfahrt: Stichstrasse nach Süden von der Sülldorfer Landstrasse aus. Kann man mit google Satellit und Street View gut sehen). Bei Orientierungsproblemen bitte melden.
Bisher sind wir zu Dritt.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (6. August 2013)

Hallo @all,
Ich freue mich auf Freitag und das ich als absoluter Rookie dabeisein kann !! 
Also wer noch Bock und Zeit hat !!  Einfach melden !!
Wird bestimmt ne klasse Runde 

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (7. August 2013)

So, gerade nochmal die Wetterprognose für später gecheckt... Sieht gar nicht mal so schön aus. Also der Regen ist mir Wurscht aber angeblich soll das ja noch Gewitter geben. 
Naja, ich werde mich nachher überraschen lassen nachdem ich ein paar Stunden gepennt habe.


----------



## rhnordpool (7. August 2013)

du hast das falsche Vorhersagetool.
Meins sagt: Leichter Regen ab 17:00


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (7. August 2013)

Puh, na dann ist alles in Butter


----------



## rhnordpool (7. August 2013)

Und ne 50.000er Kompaßkarte habe ich auch noch gefunden.
Wird trotzdem ne Abenteuer.Orientierungsfahrt.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (7. August 2013)

So, frisch zurück aus den HaBe... War schon eine schöne Tour. Auf jeden Fall schreit das nach Wiederholung.
Wir (Rainer, Björn und Ich) haben schonmal locker einen Termin für nächsten Montag abgemacht. Dachten so an 10 Uhr Treffpunkt KH.
Also, Freiwillige vor ;o)


----------



## rhnordpool (7. August 2013)

Nur zur Ergänzung:

Für Ortsunkundige: KH = Parkplatz Kärtner Hütte (http://www.kaerntnerhuette.de).

Wir fahren ca. 2-2 1/2 Stunden, ca. 500-600 hm = wir wollen Spass haben und trainieren nicht für Rennen.

Ortskundige sind besonders willkommen. Wir haben zwar GPS dabei und finden auch wieder zurück, aber fahren noch (zu) viele Trails in der falschen Richtung 

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (7. August 2013)

Danke Rainer für die Kürzel-Entschlüsselung


----------



## fantastixx (8. August 2013)

unter der Woche ist 10 Uhr leider für mich zu spät... das schaffe ich arbeitstechnisch nicht. 
Samstags ist bei mir morgens/vormittags möglich... Sonntags je nach Planung im Grunde ganztags 
Bisher falle ich noch durchs Raster


----------



## rhnordpool (9. August 2013)

Ist schon schwer heutzutage mit den Terminen 
Der nächste Montag in HaBe ist gedacht für ne längere Tour (oder auch Tour mit längerer Pause ).
Das Revier ist halt sehr groß und macht Laune auf mehr als nur ne kurze "Trainings- oder Abendrunde" - zumal wegen des Anreiseaufwands mit Auto und so. Da möchte man nur ungern unter Zeitstress fahren. Außerdem brauchen wir extra Zeit, um die Touren zu erkunden. Mir gehts jedenfalls so.
Während der Woche früh (so ab 9:00 am Treffpunkt) kann ich schon eher Mal - Montag oder Mittwoch, wenn ich nicht dienstlich unterwegs bin. Sonntags eher wieder im Herbst/Winter und am ehesten bei schlechtem Wetter.
Also von meiner Seite sollte es Möglichkeiten geben.
Schade, daß Du heute um 14:30 in Rissen nicht kannst. Da ist ne sehr lockere Runde geplant.
Kann Dir ansonsten nur vorschlagen, selber immer wieder konkrete Terminvorschläge zu machen und zu sehen, wie die Reaktion ist.
Wir werden langsam immer mehr, die "Revierkenntnisse" haben, um vorfahren zu können.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## rhnordpool (9. August 2013)

Termin heute steht:
14:30 Treffpunkt Parkplatz Kiesgrube in Hamburg-Rissen (südlich Sülldorfer Landstrasse).
Gemütliche Runde ohne Stress zum "Kennenlernen" des Gebiets.


----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (9. August 2013)

Klasse, bin dabei und Freue mich schon sehr !!
Bis nachher !!


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (9. August 2013)

So, muss nochmal ein dickes Lob an BigDaddy aussprechen...Er hat sich sehr gut für seine erste Tour geschlagen.
Ich hoffe du hast nochmal Lust auf eine gemeinsame Tour


----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (9. August 2013)

So,Tour Überlebt !
War wirklich klasse !!! Ein Riesen Spass und sehr anstrengend für das erste mal in freier Wildbahn.....aber so soll es sein !!!
Mein dank an meine beiden Mitstreiter die das Revier super kennen und an den richtigen stellen Warnten und immer brav auf mich gewartet haben.

Klasse ich Melde mich wieder, und hoffe auf Zahlreiche Touren !!!

LG Martin


----------



## rhnordpool (9. August 2013)

Freut mich, daß es Dir gefallen hat. Aber Vorsicht: Es besteht Suchtgefahr.

Schönes Wochenende und angenehme Träume 
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (13. August 2013)

@Gonzo: Danke für Foto und GPS-Track unserer Tour in den HaBe. 
Die Tour hat mir echt richtig Laune gemacht (sogar meine Waden haben sich mit leichtem Muskelkater seit langem mal zu Wort gemeldet). Und mit dem Track konnte ich inzwischen einige zukünftige Trail-Varianten ausmachen, bzw. die richtigen Einstiege in die Trails finden, deren "Ende" wir im Vorbeifahren so gesichtet hatten. Hoffe, daß ich auch in den nächsten Monaten wenigstens ab und zu mal wieder in die HaBe kommen kann.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (13. August 2013)

Das stimmt, es war eine geniale Runde...  Freue mich auch schon auf das nächste mal in den HaBe! 

Wie sieht morgen um 14:00 Uhr am Parkplatz in der Kiesgrube bei dir aus? Die anderen sind natürlich auch eingeladen mitkommen...


----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (13. August 2013)

Hi,
Leider diese Woche nicht mehr !! Trotz Urlaub voll mit Terminen !!
Aber nächste Woche ?? Wie sieht's da aus bei Euch ?? 

Gruß Martin


----------



## rhnordpool (13. August 2013)

Der Geldverdiener in mir sagt leider nein.
Der Biker in mir würd gern.
Ich schlage vor, Dir morgen bis spätestens 13:00 Uhr per SMS zu antworten, obs klappt. 

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## rhnordpool (13. August 2013)

By the way. Probier doch mal die Last Minute Biken Option aus. Könnte ja sein, daß einer der seltenen sonstigen Biker aus der Region dort mitliest. Als Blankeneser/Rissener ist man ja nicht automatisch an Pinneberger Threads interessiert


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (13. August 2013)

Das stimmt wohl...  Ich warte auf deine SMS...


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (14. August 2013)

Moin,
alleine Biken ist irgendwie nicht so doll....
Spiegelt sich dann natürlich in der Fahrleistung wieder:
12 km
15 km/h Durchschnitt
250 HM
max. Steigung 24% 

Ich hoffe das nächste mal finden sich ein paar Mitfahrer...


----------



## rhnordpool (14. August 2013)

Na, wenn Du aber auch die Steil-Abfahrten alle hochschiebst, dann ists kein Wunder und 15 km/h sind noch richtig gut 
Ausserdem mußt du ja auch noch den Feuchtekoeffizienten im boden berücksichtigen nach den Güssen heute.

Werde mich bemühen, beim nächsten Mal wieder dabeizusein.
Vorläufig ist Samstag Nachmittag am Wahrscheinlichsten.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (14. August 2013)

Haha...
Habe dir mal per Mail ein paar Bilder geschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (16. August 2013)

Termin Samstag Nachmittag steht bei mir.
Ab 13:30 oder später - je nachdem, wie die allgemeine Interessenlage so ist. Gilt auch für Treffpunkt. Feedback bitte wie üblich.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (16. August 2013)

Moin,
ich muss leider für das WE passen. Aber ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei euch in der Woche aussieht ???
Ich habe mich schonmal locker mit Buxtehuder(Björn) verabredet. Wird dann aber eher morgens(zwischen 09:00-10:00) was werden. Wenn man früh genug startet wären eigentlich auch die HaBe drin.

Wie sieht es bei euch aus ???
Die Tour würde so ca. 2-3 Std. dauern...


----------



## Buxtehuder (16. August 2013)

9 Uhr wäre cool, HaBe hätte ich auch Bock. Bin nächste Woche flexibel, bis auf Donnerstag.


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (16. August 2013)

Sehr schön, das sollte auf jeden Fall klappen....
Mal sehen ob sich noch jemand findet


----------



## rhnordpool (17. August 2013)

Bin zwar erst in KW35 iweder auf Reisen, kann aber bzgl. Donnerstag erst kurzfristig Bescheid geben. Ich melde mich.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (17. August 2013)

Björn meinte das er Donnerstag nicht kann... Ich denke mal das es Dienstag wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (17. August 2013)

Sieht bei mir leider schlecht aus mit HabBe kommende Woche.
Wünsch Euch viel Spaß. Vielleicht könnt ihr ja mal das Gebiet und neue Trails in der Fischbeker Heide ergründen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (17. August 2013)

Schade... 
Wir werden das beste geben. Bigdaddy möchte evtl auch mitkommen.


----------



## fantastixx (19. August 2013)

ach schade aber auch... Dienstags bin ich immer ab 8.30 Uhr schon eingespannt... 
Ich sollte öfter mal hier reinschauen


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (19. August 2013)

Ich werde wohl die Woche nochmal mit Bigdaddy die Elbhänge unsicher machen...
Denke dann auch so zwischen 09:00-10:00 Uhr.


----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (21. August 2013)

Moinsen !!
Wer hat denn Lust und Zeit morgen früh gegen 10 Uhr ab Rissen Kieskuhle ne nette Runde  zu drehen ??

Bin um 10 Uhr dann da 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (21. August 2013)

Da bin ich dabei ;o)
Wollte dich auch schon fragen...


----------



## rhnordpool (21. August 2013)

Könnte auch bei mir klappen.
Werde früh um 9:00 nochmal meine Mails checken und geb auf jeden Fall per SMS an Felix Bescheid, ob ich komme oder nicht.


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (21. August 2013)

Ich freu mich 

Treffpunkt am Parkplatz ???


----------



## rhnordpool (21. August 2013)

Parkplatz Rissen Kieskuhle ist wohl angesagt.


----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (21. August 2013)

Klasse freut mich das ihr dabei seid !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (23. August 2013)

Nach der Tour ist vor der Tour. 
Da ich gestern eine Schlüsselstelle zum Waseberg immer noch nicht hochgekommen bin (nein Olli, nicht Deine), werde ich versuchen, morgen Nachmittag so ab 13:30 wieder in Blankenese-Rissen zu fahren. Kann auch später sein. Ist noch nicht ganz sicher ob und wenn dann, wann. Sollte jemand Interesse haben, bitte hier oder per PN/SMS melden bis spätestens morgen 11:00. Wünsche zur Abfahrtszeit werden gern berücksichtigt.

Nächste Woche bin ich unterwegs und kann hoffentlich am Mittwoch ne Tagestour im Allgäu machen. Hier in Hamburg dann eher erst wieder nach dem 2.9.

Euch allen ein schönes, sonniges und sturzfreies Wochenende.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (23. August 2013)

Welche Stelle meintest du ???

Morgen würde ich sonst mitkommen. Mir wäre aber 13:30 lieb...


----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (23. August 2013)

Sorry kann leider diesmal nicht den Bremsklotz spielen 
Erst in der nächsten Woche wieder !! 


 P.S. Aber der Wechsel auf den Sqlab  war Spitze !! Keine Probleme !! 

Bis dann, und Euch viel Spass 
Gruß Martin


----------



## rhnordpool (23. August 2013)

@Gonzo: Bin mit meiner holden noch nicht ganz klar. Melde mich morgen bei Dir per SMS.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (23. August 2013)

Alles klar.


----------



## rhnordpool (28. August 2013)

Wollte mal ein Lebenszeichen senden aus dem Allgäu. Hab Riesenschwein gehabt. Gestern hat hier geschüttet, heute morgen immer noch Regen, gegen 11:00 hörte es auf. Hab mir dann ne Asphalttour ausgesucht (Hier gibts unheimlich viele Asphaltwege zu den diversen Alpen/Almen) und bin 51 km/ 1300 hm und selbst die Rampen ohne Absteigen gefahren. War zu gut, um wahr zu sein. Also beschloß ich, mein Handy irgendwo liegenzulassen, ohne Chance es wiederzufinden. Also Handyverkehr erst wieder ab Mitte nächster Woche möglich. Gruß Rainer


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (28. August 2013)

Das hast du ja was geschafft... Im positiven wie im negativen Sinne. Ich hoffe du hast vielleicht ein paar schöne Fotos geschossen. 

Viel Spaß dir noch...!!!


----------



## b-r-you-know (29. August 2013)

Moin,

wurde von @rhnordpool eingeladen mich hier mal zu melden bzgl. Touren in den HaBe.

Würde mich freuen wenn ich mich mal bei einer Tour anhängen darf. Habe grundsätzlich immer am Abend zeit bzw. meistens am Wochenende (Bin hier auf einem Arbeitseinsatz).

Beste Grüße
Dominik


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (29. August 2013)

Moin, wie sieht es bei dir am 08.09 aus? Momentan sind wir zu viert wenn alles klappt. 
Wo liegt eigentlich sonst dein Heimrevier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-r-you-know (29. August 2013)

Moin,

habe noch nichts geplant, sollte also auf jeden Fall passen.

Mein Heimrevier - Alpenvorland in Oberösterreich, also ein Stück von hier entfernt 

Aber mein Heimrevier hier ist in Geesthacht / Bergedorf, würde also mit dem Auto in Richtung HaBe fahren und alles notwendige einpacken.


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (29. August 2013)

Dann bist du ja leichte Steigungen gewohnt... Hoffentlich können wir da mithalten  !!!
Ich werde mich nochmal melden wann und wo es losgeht.

Gruß
Felix


----------



## rhnordpool (30. August 2013)

@Alle: Heile zurück von den großen Bergen. Hoffe, am Samstag wieder fahren zu können - Blankeneser Elbhang. Uhrzeit: Ab 13:30 möglich, gern etwas später. Bzgl. Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit reagiere ich "auf Kundenwunsch" und kann mich anpassen. Bei Interesse - wegen Handyverlust, siehe oben im Thread - bitte hier antworten (oder PN). 
Werde morgen so gegen 9:00 Uhr hier nochmal checken.
 @Gonzo: Bilder hab ich leider keine. Erstens hat meine Kamera nicht ausgelöst, keine Ahnung warum. Zweitens photographierte ich mit meinem Smartphone . Bringst mich auf eine Ide, wo mein Handy sein könnte: Vielleicht hatte ich ja einen Agressions-Blackout und hab meine Kamera irgendwo in die Wiese geschmissen.


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (30. August 2013)

Aggressions-Blackout ??? Du bist doch die Ruhe in Person 
Am Samstag kann ich leider nicht mitmachen... Das WE ist schon wieder voll verplant !!!


----------



## b-r-you-know (30. August 2013)

@Gonzo_16_0: Steigungen bin ich definitiv gewohnt - aber eben nur einmal pro Tour, hier hat man ja einen permanenten Wechsel zwischen bergauf und bergab 

 @rhnordpool: "Blankeneser Elbhang" wie muss man sich das vorstellen?


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (30. August 2013)

Richtig erkannt, hier geht es immer schön rauf und runter... gerade in den Harburger Bergen  !!!

Das Revier an den "Elbhängen" befindet sich in Rissen/Blankenese und sind die HaBe in klein... Auch ganz schön zu fahren und bei uns direkt vor der Tür !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (30. August 2013)

Gonzo hat´s schon gesagt.
Das Revier ist sehr viel "übersichtlicher". Dennoch gibts nach 20 Jahren im Revier noch das eine oder andere Trailstück zu entdecken, weil man meist seine 2-3 Trainigsrunden-Varianten fährt - je nach Lust und Kondition. Die Trail-Abfahrten sind kürzer und meist weniger extrem als in den HaBe. Wenn man richtig Höhenmeter machen will (600+) kommt man kaum daran vorbei, auch Asphalt einzuplanen (heißt: einige Hänge in Blankenese mitzunehmen, die so jeweils ca. 200-300 m lang sind und zwischen 12 und 15% Steigung haben).
Geht halt mehr darum, die diversen Möglichkeiten sinnvoll zu ner interessanten Tour zu kombinieren. Meine typische Trainingsrunde mit 30% Asphalt sind so 20 km mit ca. 650 hm + 2x10 km für An- und Heimfahrt.


----------



## rhnordpool (30. August 2013)

Hab vergessen zu erwähnen, daß der Gastronomie- und Sightseeingfaktor im Vergleich zu den HaBe deutlich besser ist


----------



## b-r-you-know (30. August 2013)

@rhnordpool: Du bist morgen dort unterwegs? Falls ja, und du nichts dagegen hast würd ich mich gerne anhängen, klingt auf jeden Fall sehenswert


----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (30. August 2013)

Hi,
Kann leider Morgen nicht dabeisein !! Arbeit 

Wie sieht's denn nächste Woche bei euch so aus ?? Könnte Do oder Fr Vormittags ?? 

Gruß Martin


----------



## rhnordpool (30. August 2013)

@b-r-you-know:
also wies morgen konkret aussieht, kann ich erst heute abend mit meiner Holden abstimmen.
Daher wärs gut, wenn ich Dir morgen vormittag konkreter Bescheid geben kann - per PN.
13:30 ist mir meist einen Tick zu früh, und ich denke Du wirst ne knappe Stunde brauchen durch die Stadt. Also als "Arbeitsvorschlag" meinerseits: 14:30 in Rissen, Parkplatz Kieskuhle (googlen), Ende der Stichstraße, die von der Sülldorfer Landstrasse nach Süden abgeht.
Kommentar erbeten.


----------



## rhnordpool (30. August 2013)

@bigdaddy: 
Nächste Woche wird sicher was gehen. Von meiner Seite eher Donnerstag. Näheres kurzfristig.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## b-r-you-know (30. August 2013)

@rhnordpool: alles klar, werde am vormittag einfach mal das Postfach kontrollieren.

Handelt es sich dabei um diesen Ort:
http://www.qype.com/place/51530-Waldpark-Marienhoehe-Hamburg

bzw. ist der in Nähe?


----------



## rhnordpool (30. August 2013)

@b-r-you-know: Also Termin steht. Treffpunkt "Kieskuhle Rissen" 14:30.
Wenn Dir ein früherer/späterer Zeitpunkt lieber ist am Nachmittag, gib bitte spätestens morgen Vormittag Bescheid.

Den Ort findest Du, wenn Du exakt den Begriff oben auf Google Maps eingibst. Rechts vom "A" ist ein kleines 4eckiges Karré. Das ist der Sandparkplatz und Du siehst auch die Stichstraße da rein.

Wenn Du die B431 (aus der Innenstadt, Richtung Wedel) fährst, kommt irgendwann vor einer Kreuzung mit Ampel rechter Handein Gartencenter GUDEWER. Nach dieser Kreuzung geht es auf separater Linksabbiegerspur in die Stichstraße rein.

Auf dem Google-Satellitenbild siehst Du auch den Waldpark Marienhöhe. Ist in der Nähe, fahren wir aber nicht an.

Bis morgen denn. Lese ich nichts von Dir, bin ich gegen 14:30 vor Ort am Parkplatz (+/- 5 Minuten. Komme mit Bike und muß u.U. an S-Bahnschranke warten).

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## b-r-you-know (31. August 2013)

Moin,

 @rhnordpool: alles klar, termin passt! irgendwie werde ich da schon hinfinden 

(Fahre einen grauen Golf, falls du mich herumirren siehst)

Bis später

vG
Dominik


----------



## rhnordpool (31. August 2013)

Alles klar.
Wegen Wetter: Hier regnets gerade etwas. Ist im Revier kein Problem, da meist im Wald. Und die sandigen Stellen fahren sich besser .-)
Also ich werde um 14:30 vor Ort sein.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (31. August 2013)

Alles klar.
Wegen Wetter: Hier regnets gerade etwas. Ist im Revier kein Problem, da meist im Wald. Und die sandigen Stellen fahren sich besser .-)
Also ich werde um 14:30 vor Ort sein.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## b-r-you-know (31. August 2013)

Alles klar. Von auch schon am weg. Wird schon besser werden 



rhnordpool schrieb:


> Alles klar.
> Wegen Wetter: Hier regnets gerade etwas. Ist im Revier kein Problem, da meist im Wald. Und die sandigen Stellen fahren sich besser .-)
> Also ich werde um 14:30 vor Ort sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (1. September 2013)

Und wie war es...???

Bitte ein paar Eckdaten !!! 

Gruß
Felix


----------



## rhnordpool (1. September 2013)

Dominik war sehr nett zu mir und liß mich meist vorfahren, obwohl er mir selbst bergauf mit seinem Heavy Duty Enduro (Klasse Lightville 180 mm Fully mit Hammerschmidt-Getriebe) locker hätte davonfahren können.
Ansonsten: Bei Schnürlregen losgefahren und bei Sonnenschein angekommen, 30 km und 640 hm. Einen Hundebesitzer beinahe aufgegabelt (die sind aber auch bei jedem Wetter draußen) und einen anderen Biker gesehen. Also mir hat´s prima gepaßt.


----------



## b-r-you-know (2. September 2013)

Moin,

vielen Dank für die lobende Worte. Aber in dem Fall liegt es viel mir an mir mich zu bedanken. Rainer hat sich viel Zeit genommen mir alles ausführlich zur erklären bzw. den Weg / die Wege zu beschreiben. Zudem gab es noch eine Runde Sightseeing im Treppenviertel 

Ich würde auch sagen, Hätte nicht besser laufen können  Bzw. bis zum nächsten mal in den HaBe.

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## rhnordpool (3. September 2013)

Beflügelt durch den Vor-"Schreiber" möchte ich hier den Donnerstagstermin (Vorschlag von BigDaddy) anbieten. Gern so gegen 9:30 am Parkplatz Rissen Kieskuhle.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (3. September 2013)

Hallo !!
Ja klingt doch Super,
Ich wäre dabei !! Bin aber was die Uhrzeit angeht noch flexibel !! 

Gruß Martin


----------



## rhnordpool (3. September 2013)

Prima.
Laß uns erst morgen Abend die endgültige Uhrzeit festmachen, für den Fall, daß noch jemand mitwill, dem 9:30 nicht richtig paßt. Ein bisschen flexibel bin ich auch noch.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## rhnordpool (3. September 2013)

Mal ne Frage an die "Stammbesetzung":
Könnte Sinn machen, den Thread hier zu schliessen und mit einem neuen unter Stichwort "Biken im Hamburger Westen" o.ä. anzulegen.
Wir sehen ja immer wieder einzelne Fahrer im Revier, die vielleicht auch gern mal in kleinerer Gruppe fahren, die aber nicht unbedingt unter "Pinneberg" nach uns suchen würden. Gilt wahrscheinlich auch für Ortsfremde (Touris).

Oder sollten wir lieber klein bleiben, um unser Revier nicht zu gefährden?

Was haltet ihr davon?

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (3. September 2013)

@Rainer,
Finde die Idee gut !! Lass uns doch einen neuen Hamburg West Side Thread eröffnen, vielleicht finden wir noch ein paar Mitstreiter !! 
Hoffentlich auch Anfänger  !! 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (3. September 2013)

Da bin ich dabei...


----------



## fantastixx (3. September 2013)

Klar  Hamburger Westen passt doch...

Konnte die letzten Wochen leider nicht wirklich fahren, da ich starke Gelenkschmerzen hatte, und nun dank Cortison langsam wieder in Gange komme...

Hatte kurzfristig geplant beim 24 Std.-Rennen in Wittenborn mit einem 4er-Team zu starten  aber wie es aussieht, kann ich konditionell nun erst mal wieder von vorne anfangen 

Was für einen Durchschnitt fahrt ihr eigentlich so auf euren Touren?


----------



## rhnordpool (4. September 2013)

Teilnehmerabhängig. Angepaßt an den Schwächsten.
Wems mal zu langsam wird, der brettert halt die eine oder andere Rampe rauf und wartet oben. Runter gibts in unserem Revier eher weniger Probleme.
In den HaBe waren wir wohl letztens so um die 15 km/h schnell.
Wenn ich alleine im HaWe (Hamburger Westen) fahr, sinds ca. 18 km/h. Da ist aber 50% Asphalt-Flachstrecke dabei.
Generell: Kondition wollen wir alle kriegen. Systematisches Training oder durch den Wald hetzen ist bisher nicht unser Thema.


----------



## rhnordpool (4. September 2013)

An alle Ehemaligen, noch nicht Kennengelernte und eventuell neue Interessenten: 

Bitte wechselt in den neuen Thread "Biken im Hamburger Westen....".
Der neue Titel scheint deutlich mehr Interesse zu wecken.
Das gibt Chancen für mehrere Gruppen (mit unterschiedlichem Leistungsprofilen) und vor allem größere Auswahl an Terminen.

Reinschauen lohnt sich.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## b-r-you-know (6. September 2013)

Hey Ho,

irgendjemand am Wochenende in HaBe unterwegs? Bzw. gibt es eine Gruppe die am Wochenende unterwegs ist, bei der ich mich anhängen könnte?

Schöne Grüße
Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (6. September 2013)

Hallo Dominik,

wir haben den Thread gewechselt. Schau mal unter "Biken im Hamburger Westen...."
Hat sich gelohnt, weil die Überschrift aussagekräftiger ist als "Pinneberg".

Gonzo  und Buxtehuder fahren am Sonntag. Treffpunkt 11:00 auf dem Parkplatz  Kärtner Hütte (Hoffe, du erwartest von der Hütte nicht zu viel Heimatliches. Radler gbts zwar, aber auch Seniorenwanderer, die dann mit  Akkordeonbegleitung Seemannslieder singen)

Die Tour dürfte ziemlich traillastig werden.
Gruß
Rainer


----------

